# Ramcat broad heads



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anybody using these? Any reviews? I just picked up a pack after watching a couple YouTube videos and they seem pretty decent.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

They look promising and a lot of people on archerytalk swear by them and the blood trails they get. Not crazy about them having replacement blades though. Just another thing to have to spend money on each season.


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm a believer from now on. Liver and lunged this guy this morning.. only ran 80 yards with a very impressive blood trail. Good bye Rage


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

You could shoot a deer through the lungs with a target arrow and it will only run 80 yards, it may not leave the same blood trail but it still going to die after the lungs fill up about 80 yards later... any quality broad head on the market will do the job if the placement is correct.


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

jjlrrw said:


> You could shoot a deer through the lungs with a target arrow and it will only run 80 yards, it may not leave the same blood trail but it still going to die after the lungs fill up about 80 yards later... any quality broad head on the market will do the job if the placement is correct.


This was the exit. The entrance was back as the deer was quartering away hard.


----------



## WVHUNTER92 (Oct 3, 2015)

I have been using ramcats and i love them. No bad experiences yet.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Glad they are performing for you! I have also heard great things about them. I've already got 3 different fixed heads in my quiver (magnus stinger buzzcuts, g5 strykers, and montec cs)... if for some reason one of them doesn't perform i'll give the ramcats a shot. But i'll have to at least see a damn deer first!


----------



## WVHUNTER92 (Oct 3, 2015)

I really dont get to into broad heads. Put one in the boiler room your good to go. Have yet to see a deer in the stand here in wv. Poachers got them thinned pretty good.


----------

